# Redpill youtuber Hamza admits he broke up with his girlfriend because of blackpillers shaming him



## lebanegro (Oct 29, 2021)

He starts talking about it around 3:20


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 29, 2021)

pics of gf?


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 29, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> pics of gf?


Subhuman Anglo


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 29, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Subhuman Anglo


pics


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 29, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Subhuman Anglo








this bitch?

how tall is he facially he's not bad just curry


----------



## cloUder (Oct 29, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> View attachment 1383921
> 
> this bitch?
> 
> how tall is he facially he's not bad just curry


he is 6'1


----------



## lebanegro (Oct 29, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> pics









MarkCorrigan said:


> View attachment 1383921
> 
> this bitch?
> 
> how tall is he facially he's not bad just curry


nah thats his other ex


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 29, 2021)

cloUder said:


> he is 6'1


he could do better

why wouldn't he go for a hot curry foid


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 29, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> View attachment 1383921
> 
> this bitch?
> 
> how tall is he facially he's not bad just curry



No this is his current ex gf.


----------



## Biggdink (Oct 29, 2021)

If that bug eyed freak had a gf then blackpill is total bullshit


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 29, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> If that bug eyed freak had a gf then blackpill is total bullshit


He's NT and Low Inhib.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 29, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> If that bug eyed freak had a gf then blackpill is total bullshit


he looks like a deleted user @Chadeep


----------



## cloUder (Oct 29, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> If that bug eyed freak had a gf then blackpill is total bullshit


his bodycount is 40


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 29, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> he looks like a deleted user @Chadeep


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Oct 29, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> View attachment 1383924


miss him every day


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Oct 29, 2021)

his not bad looking, he has a pretty good lower third underneath that beard and is 6ft1 and gymaxxed with good hair and nt, he should of just got with an arab chick not some bottom of the barrel white girl, but then again ethnics prefer 4/10 white girl of a 10/10 girl of there own race


----------



## lebanegro (Oct 29, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> He's NT and Low Inhib.


idk he seems kinda autistic from his thought process and explanations in his how to videos. he just developed good social skills in college from being accepted by normies. if you grew up ugly forget about becoming NT


----------



## Chadeep (Oct 29, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> his not bad looking, he has a pretty good lower third underneath that beard and is 6ft1 and gymaxxed with good hair and nt, he should of just got with an arab chick not some bottom of the barrel white girl, but then again ethnics prefer 4/10 white girl of a 10/10 girl of there own race


Ethnic girls who are above 6 are hard to find and if you find them they have millions of followers on Instagram and only date Statusmaxxed guys. Jfl at thinking this bug eyed Redpill coper has Chance with top tier ethnic girl.


----------



## fogdart (Oct 31, 2021)

lebanegro said:


> View attachment 1383923
> 
> 
> nah thats his other ex


He kinda brought it onto himself by showing his personal life on youtube. If you profess to be a dating coach or whatever, you better show women who are stunners or don't show any women at all because people will come for your girl's looks in the comments. He should have just larped or paid stunner escorts to pretend that they're dating him.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Oct 31, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> View attachment 1383924


that guy looked like kanye west


----------



## Clark69 (Oct 31, 2021)

good. maybe they can get him to rope as well


----------

